# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Alternanthera aquatica



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy !!!

Have anyone experience with Alternanthera aquatica (as swimming plant):

Put in the tank 4 weeks ago:

Picture 1 
Picture 2

Thanks for your tip.
Many greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy !!!

Have anyone experience with Alternanthera aquatica (as swimming plant):

Put in the tank 4 weeks ago:

Picture 1 
Picture 2

Thanks for your tip.
Many greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never even heard of Alternanthera aquatica, so I can't help.

In your first picture there is a plant behind the A. aquatica that has small, heart-shaped leaves. What is that plant? It reminds me of a "creeping fig" -- a very small ficus -- that I once had potted and failed with miserably.


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Roger,

yes it is a Ficus. Ficus pumilus a very easy plant using normaly for vivariums.

I planted one pot at the surface of the tank for decoration. The pot is standing at 50% in the water. The Ficus grow very fast:

Ficus pumilus 

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Oliver. That probably explains why I had such a hard time growing it in a hanging pot in my living room







. Does it grow submersed as well as emersed?

Beautiful setup in the picture!

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------

